# Numbers of bends in drain line vs length?



## dsalvo83 (Oct 9, 2009)

adding a bathroom above garage, need to know if the number of bends on the drainage pipe which take use to the soil stack 30 ft away matter? as for right now how i am figuring is from the toilet have a 4" pipe go 2 ft then have a long 90 then 4' ft horz then another long 90 to 8' vert then another long 90 to 25' horz then another long 90 to the soil stack. is this alright as long as i stay at 1/4 per foot pitch? Do i have to worry about all the 90, can i use regular 90s . Thanks


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure you can do anything you want!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Sure you can do anything you want!


Here it comes...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Here it comes...


 Whats taking them so long. looks like sombodys not doin their job. FAILED:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. Mods? we dont need no stinkin mods


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

darn.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for coming, talk to you journeyman he will know.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I saw his profile. I agree that he should not be banned.
However, TALK TO YOUR J-MAN KID!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't buy it. No way he is an apprentice.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't either but he won't get an answer on here.


----------

